# Arapaima Found in Cape Coral



## Xcapnjoe

They're supposedly delicious.

I wonder if they'd eat a live Muscovy?


----------



## Flyboy

Back in the 70s/80s FWC experimented with stocking arapaima.... just saying


----------



## Jason M

Flyboy said:


> Back in the 70s/80s FWC experimented with stocking arapaima.... just saying


I didn't know that but not surprising. It could be a leftover as I'd imagine they are pretty long lived fish.


----------



## Skram

Here’s the pic. See the hook in its mouth. Whoever hooked it probably has a good story to tell.


----------



## Xcapnjoe

Flyboy said:


> Back in the 70s/80s FWC experimented with stocking arapaima.... just saying


Somewhere here in Florida there lies a series of lakes that are stocked with Barramundi.
Wait until they hit the scene.


----------



## m32825

I'm thinking a duck decoy and a couple 5/0 treble hooks, game on...


----------



## Flyboy

Xcapnjoe said:


> Somewhere here in Florida there lies a series of lakes that are stocked with Barramundi.
> Wait until they hit the scene.


the barramundi farm outside of orlando?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Skram said:


> Here’s the pic. See the hook in its mouth. Whoever hooked it probably has a good story to tell.
> View attachment 167761


That fish is already rotting.


----------



## Skram

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That fish is already rotting.


For sure. I just mean that thing probably jumped a few times before breaking them off. I’m sure it was a wild sight since that’s the last thing you’d expect to see.


----------



## Xcapnjoe

Flyboy said:


> the barramundi farm outside of orlando?


I heard about it many many moons ago. I didn't know where it was other northern Florida somewhere.
Now you tell me it's a farm?

I really hope it's not a dairy farm.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Xcapnjoe said:


> I heard about it many many moons ago. I didn't know where it was other northern Florida somewhere.
> Now you tell me it's a farm?
> 
> I really hope it's not a dairy farm.


Barramundi stock ponds. There are videos of guys catching them on plugs.


----------



## RennieRae

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Barramundi stock ponds. There are videos of guys catching them on plugs.


For a fee you can also. Barramundi Fishing in Florida at Osceola Outback - Fish the Pit


----------



## Jason M

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Barramundi stock ponds. There are videos of guys catching them on plugs.


Yes. It's pay to play and I think you keep the catch. Very interesting model


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

I know it would be an environmental problem but it would be kinda awesome to catch Arapaima in Florida. Still want to get a peacock and a clown.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> I know it would be an environmental problem but it would be kinda awesome to catch Arapaima in Florida. Still want to get a peacock and a clown.





vicky stark peacock bass - Google Search


----------



## hipshot

Hard to tell in the photograph, but that hook didn't appear rusty.


----------



## Gaudy

Back in the day cane/bufo toads were an experimental release gone wrong to help sugar cane farmers with insects and pests, that really hasn't worked out so well well for us here south Florida. Exotics need to stay in their natural environments.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Gaudy said:


> Back in the day cane/bufo toads were an experimental release gone wrong to help sugar cane farmers with insects and pests, that really hasn't worked out so well well for us here south Florida. Exotics need to stay in their natural environments.


Fire ants, cattle egrets (cow birds), English sparrows, starlings, russian hogs, just a few non-native species we have here that some may not realize are invasive species to the USA. Usually not a good idea!


----------



## m32825

Alligator gar in Singapore:

monstrous-fish-identified

We're getting even!


----------



## SomaliPirate

So are we saying that populations should stay in their native regions for the good of all? Also, that Barra farm needs to be nuked. I don't see those bastards doing FL waters any good once they get out...and they will.


----------



## Gaudy

SomaliPirate said:


> So are we saying that populations should stay in their native regions for the good of all? Also, that Barra farm needs to be nuked. I don't see those bastards doing FL waters any good once they get out...and they will.


You are correct, the Barra farms need to be heavily regulated so that there aren't any "accidental" releases into our Florida native waters to continue to devastate our own local ecosystem. The Burmese python is another perfect example. All of this also goes for the zebra mussels up north (more ocean going merchant ships), Chinese carp, snakehead fish, lampray eels, zebra fish etc. Our own populations globally do enough harm to our own individually local ecosystems with pollution and such (corporate farming with industrial fertilization= red tide) that we don't need to add anything else to it! If any of these foreign invaders (non-human) were meant to populate other areas then evolution and Mother Nature will find a way on it's own.

I don't know if you're trolling some sort of immigration angle? But I don't have a problem with populations moving about as long as it is done within the legal/lawful channels! My wife and I are both 1st generation Americans by way of legal migrants. I am also a US Army vet that took an oath to uphold the laws of this land (the constitution) and it doesn't have an expiration date on it. A diverse population in this country is a good thing as it was founded on those principles. As long as immigrants assimilate to our national fabric, customs and laws.

If this is not what you meant, then rant over and no ill intent meant!


----------



## Ben

SomaliPirate said:


> So are we saying that populations should stay in their native regions for the good of all? Also, that Barra farm needs to be nuked. I don't see those bastards doing FL waters any good once they get out...and they will.


From what I recall from watching the farm on a video is that the pond is spring fed and keeps the water temp warm in colder months. I thought he said if they did get out any bit of cold would do them in but I could be wrong.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SomaliPirate said:


> So are we saying that populations should stay in their native regions for the good of all? Also, that Barra farm needs to be nuked. I don't see those bastards doing FL waters any good once they get out...and they will.


They are voracious!


----------



## Jason M

If the barramundi get out maybe we should big some Nile perch in to eat them.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Gaudy said:


> You are correct, the Barra farms need to be heavily regulated so that there aren't any "accidental" releases into our Florida native waters to continue to devastate our own local ecosystem. The Burmese python is another perfect example. All of this also goes for the zebra mussels up north (more ocean going merchant ships), Chinese carp, snakehead fish, lampray eels, zebra fish etc. Our own populations globally do enough harm to our own individually local ecosystems with pollution and such (corporate farming with industrial fertilization= red tide) that we don't need to add anything else to it! If any of these foreign invaders (non-human) were meant to populate other areas then evolution and Mother Nature will find a way on it's own.
> 
> I don't know if you're trolling some sort of immigration angle? But I don't have a problem with populations moving about as long as it is done within the legal/lawful channels! My wife and I are both 1st generation Americans by way of legal migrants. I am also a US Army vet that took an oath to uphold the laws of this land (the constitution) and it doesn't have an expiration date on it. A diverse population in this country is a good thing as it was founded on those principles. As long as immigrants assimilate to our national fabric, customs and laws.
> 
> If this is not what you meant, then rant over and no ill intent meant!


Full agree on the ecosystem. Agree to disagree on the immigration thing. Your view sounds good in principle, but I've found that it often breaks down in practice. I also did my time in the green machine, so thank you for your service.


----------



## Gaudy

SomaliPirate said:


> Full agree on the ecosystem. Agree to disagree on the immigration thing. Your view sounds good in principle, but I've found that it often breaks down in practice. I also did my time in the green machine, so thank you for your service.


We all together need to make a stand now to help our local environments! Understood and enough said for now for a different time/thread. And I salute you for your service as well. 🎣 🇺🇸


----------



## SomaliPirate

Gaudy said:


> We all together need to make a stand now to help our local environments! Understood and enough said for now for a different time/thread. And I salute you for your service as well. 🎣 🇺🇸


I'm with you there. We can fix the water if we work at it, but I just don't think there's anything we can do about some of the invasive species, particularly fish. Not sure we can get that toothpaste back in the tube.


----------



## AZ_squid

Smackdaddy53 said:


> vicky stark peacock bass - Google Search


Now that's hilarious🤡


----------

